# alley light position



## sunshine1111

Tengo este catalogo de especificaciones y no doy.


alley light position


Donde puedo encontrar esta terminologia, a ver si me dan algun dato.


----------



## alberto magnani

Ubicación de las lámparas del corredor (pasadizo)


----------



## sunshine1111

gracias por tu ayuda, pero con respecto a la palabra Alley

me parece que tendria que ser relacionado al automovil, son tubos de luz que se colocan en el vehiculo.


----------



## alberto magnani

Es posible que se trate de un vehículo de más de cuatro pasajeros, como una camioneta de 3, 4 o más hileras de asientos.
En este caso 'alley' es el pasadizo entre los asientos, y las lámparas están instaladas o en el techo o a lo largo de las paredes del vehículo.
Ver:
http://www.fedsig.com/products/docs/install/2562366.pdf


----------



## sunshine1111

Justamente es lo que estoy traduciendo, y me esta volviendo loca.

gracias.


----------



## alberto magnani

Abre un hilo por cada término y trataremos de ayudar entre todos.


----------



## sunshine1111

Nuevamente con mis especificaciones

the jumper may be reset for rear cutoff by placing it across the pins that are  justified to the rear of the bar.

Mi intento:

El conector puede ser reiniciado..... ubicandolo a traves de los pines que estan justificados al ... de la barra.


que les parece??


----------



## alberto magnani

El 'puente' puede ser re-instalado para el apagado desde la parte posterior (del vehículo) al colocarlo en los pines que están habilitados en la parte posterior de la barra 
(Puente es una conexión externa que une dos puntos de un circuito)


----------



## sunshine1111

wooh tu si que sabes de estas cosas, muchas gracias


----------



## alberto magnani

(No se imagina cuantas veces me han corregido en este Foro.)


----------



## sunshine1111

Me imagino, pero te felicito.  Este tipo de terminologia no la domino.
Cleaning the Plastic Domes.

En este caso, 

Limpieza de las cupulas de plastico.


----------



## sunshine1111

Podrian ser lo que protege al tubo de luz, que es de plastico.


----------



## alberto magnani

Tiene que abrir un hilo con el título 'Plastic Domes'


----------

